# Ninja sick?



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

Has not been himself today. He is lethargic. 
He has enough energy to get from place to place and would not let me grab him (like usual). But not eating and greeting me as usual 

Took a video here:
YouTube

This AM I arrived to find a mutilated chipmunk - i am wondering if he got sick eating it


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Can you keep him indoors to monitor his feces and urine? Only you can tell if your cat is behaving abnormally; if he has a temperature or is not eating you should take him to the vet if you can.


----------



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

I can't bring him in without a fight... though he is letting me near him again. His condition seems to be improving. He just seems a little slower than before - and a lot of lip smacking. I think another animal he was teasing or torturing may have bit him in the lip or mouth

Here he is back on his feet on the dropcam
https://www.dropcam.com/c/9aea0915ba8c458b87fe52ff2e4927e1.mp4


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Cats have off days and then behave almost like nothing happened. The only thing is that if you think he got bit in the mouth it may need to be looked at before it becomes an abscess as then he will not be able to eat and will become a poor boy. It might be worth the fight just to be on the safe side as he will disappear and hide if he becomes sick. I know that is easier said than done with ferals


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I didn´t realize he was feral, glad he´s feeling better, he´s beautiful.
Sometimes cats lick their lips when they have an upset stomach or they are about to throw up.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

IF your kitty is truly feral that is a very sick cat. Usually they will disappear and hide when they are seriously sick. A semi feral is willing to be around people but skittish. They have semi trust in their humans.

Keep an eye on him. You may need to trap him and take him to a vet which is use to dealing with ferals and medical issues of outdoor cats. Lots of things can happen to outdoor cats. Eating unsafe things, being bit or injured. Or sometimes they have FeLv or FIV and experiencing symptoms of these diseases.

You are a wonderful person to take care of this kitty. I saw the house and all the good food. He is a lucky cat.


----------



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

He is definitely a feral cat. He was born outside our building. He is my buddy when healthy ... and I am happy to say he is back to his old self and making up for missed meals.
Ninja is back - YouTube

If I had to catch him again... I am not sure what I would do beyond putting works gloves and just grabbing him and dropping into carrier. He is too smart for the haveaheart cage again.


----------

